# attaché une app sur une page



## Vinz187 (26 Août 2012)

bonjour, tout est dans le titre mais j'explique mieux : 
J'ai plusieurs pages pour mon bureau, pratique quand on gère plusieurs applications en même temps et je voudrais "attacher" une application (par exemple itunes) sur une page de mon bureau (où le fond d'écran sera adapté a itunes) 
Quand j'ouvrirai itunes elle s'affichera tout le temps sur cette page.

Merci


----------



## moebius80 (26 Août 2012)

Salut,

tu te positionnes sur le bureau dans lequel tu veux ouvrir ton application. Ensuite tu cliques droit sur l'application et tu choisis "Options -> ce bureau"

A+


----------



## Vinz187 (26 Août 2012)

Ha yes merci !!!! je pensais pas ça si simple question un peu couillonne !!!

Merci


----------

